# Lily bloom in aquarium



## Gomer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi there, 
My water lily plant has been shooting off flowers over the past few months. I'd like to collect and save some seeds for future use. I'm hoping someone might be able to share their knowledge in flower pollination... thanks


----------

